# CBE now drops 5/7 sights



## Archer1 (Apr 15, 2003)

CBE is now dropping 5 out of the seven sights that where available. Only the new Quad lite and 3D-XL are being produced. So you better buy the leftover other sights now.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Sandy told me it was taking too much time to produce so many sights so they scaled back to two.
Just ordered the new Quad Lite from Sandy on Friday and look forward to its arrival.
Still, haven't found a sight I like as well as a CBE.  


Sag.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Sounds good*

CBE still makes the best sight around


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

*Cbe*

Which is best the new Quad Lite or the 3-D XL. What is a good price and where can you get it???


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Quad Lite is the better for sure*

Hands down


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

I love my CBE Quad Lite, I have had it for about two weeks. You can only get the new ones from Sandy at CBE. For the used ones....On AT and hold your breath, they only last for a couple of MINUTES!!!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*My new Quad Lite field sight is awesome.*

Got my new Quad Lite field sight on Thursday.
To me, it's the finest field sight in the world today.
Not as pretty to some as, maybe, a Sure-Loc or CJ but much better built, imo.  
The Quad Lite is a well finished, smooth, and handsome sight to my eyes.
Even my brute strong HTM sight falls short of my new CBE Quad Lite.
The Quad Lite is an outstanding engineering achievement.  
Will post some pics of it later when I mount it on my bow.


Sag.


----------



## beetle (Jun 23, 2004)

Sagittarius said:


> Will post some pics of it later when I mount it on my bow.
> 
> Sag.



Great! I can't see the Quad Lite on the CBE website. Can you give me some specs too?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

The QuadLite has 1 7/8" of verticle adjustment. Easily enough for a 250fps bow to reach past 90 yards.

This is the FINEST slider sight made!


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Another angle....


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Mounted on a 2005 ProTec....


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

I just saw Sandy and Joe at the Springfield, Mass IBO qualifier. The new sight is awsome. I really like the new scope and will definately add that one to my collection. The new scope has up, side and down pin holes. Ready to shoot in any mode. About $100 if you already have a lense. They are good people. They made the scope width the same size for their customers, so if you have the older model scope you can upgrade at a minimum without having to buy all new lenses.  Wow! Someone saving us a few bucks for a change. The scope is really good looking. Great people to deal with.


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

I like mine too! Classy folks too!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

*Cbe*

I just up graded I got a deal on a like new mL .I have shot the 3D-XL for a couple years love it .I might sell it when I get the ml set up after the shoot this weekend. CBE make's great sights. I think the best.


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

I just ordered a quad light i can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Bugs (Aug 30, 2002)

Alright now all you Quad shooters. Why do you think the new Quad is better than the Pro LIte or ML, I didn't think you could get any better than those. It looks like the Quad has exposed the slide screw, howcum? What else is different. I can look at the pics but other than the slide screw I don't see much else.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Promblem is for me*

My CBE Pro lites will last a lifetime.  

Have two of them and wouldnt consider another.


Glad to see Joe and Sandy still making sights.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm seriously considering changing from CJ to the CBE brand for my sight bars... I've looked at a couple and they impressed me with the amount of craftsmanship and design thought exhibited. But I have some reservations.... 

1. Is the sight equipped with a 3rd axis adjustment?

2. What are the number of turns per inch on the Field version; windage and elevation?

3. Weight?

4. Length of extension?
?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Javelina*

They have no third axis

Weight is light compared to most

Not sure on bar length

Might make a phone call to Joe and ask about the clicks on new quad. I think you would enjoy Joe. Great guy that builds one heck of a good sight.


There pro staff has proven to me over the years they work and work great.

Sometimes simple is a good thing. That and the fact that joe builds each sight and ever part himself, tolerances are tight.

Joe and Sandy are good folks for sure


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

DB, I agree 1000%, I used to shoot Sure Locs and used to worry about screws coming loose, now with the Quad Lite, the only thing I worry about is if I judge the distance right, not whether the sight will rattle loose! I absolutly love my Quad Lite and the customer service Sandy and Joe provides. I am also a former Pro Lite shooter myself.


----------

